# Where Jahan is...



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Now we know why Jahan has not been posting http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=7217695


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just to be clear, that is not Jahan, but probably a relative of his. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I;ve never met a good person from carbon county. :lol:


----------

